# 2015 Cruze LTZ RS Chirping Noise



## Bola831 (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a 2015 Cruze with a 1.4 and the engine by is making a chirping noise. My guess is that the turbo took a **** on me. Is anyone having the same problem? If so, is it the turbo or something with the engine?


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Check your spark plugs....they make a chirping noise when there loose.Or try to post a video of the noise.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Pull out the dipstick while at idle and tell me if the chirping noise stops.


----------



## Bola831 (Dec 8, 2019)

Shroomie said:


> Pull out the dipstick while at idle and tell me if the chirping noise stops.


I did it and the engine made it louder bro


----------



## Bola831 (Dec 8, 2019)

S


Shroomie said:


> Pull out the dipstick while at idle and tell me if the chirping noise stops.


sparks are tight and I’ll try and get a vid up tomorrow afternoon bro.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea a video would be helpful. Can you tell where the chirping noise is located? Is it coming from the pulley area where the belt is? Mine use to chirp when I had to a/c on... they had to replace the harmonic balancer under warranty


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

My tensioner was chirping only right after starting and when it was cold out. Replaced it and the belt and I haven’t heard it since.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Start here:
*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


----------

